# Stud Bull



## chilerelleno (Aug 17, 2022)

I recently spent $16,500 on this registered Black Angus bull.

I put him out with the herd but he just ate grass and wouldn't even look at a cow.

I was beginning to think I had paid more for that bull than he was worth.

Anyway......I had the Vet come and take a look at him.

He said,, the bull was very healthy, but possibly just a little young, so he gave me some pills to feed him once per day.

The bull started to service the cows within two days……. all my cows!

He even broke through the fence and bred with all of my neighbor's cows! He's like a machine!

I don't know what was in the pills the Vet gave him ...

... but they kind of taste like peppermint. :)


----------



## tbern (Aug 17, 2022)

Lol, did they work???


----------



## clifish (Aug 17, 2022)

Where they blue?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 17, 2022)

I think you might owe me a monthly check!


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 18, 2022)

Great one! Just had to send this to a friend. He raises bulls to stud out.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2022)

tbern said:


> Lol, did they work???


My wife is happy.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 18, 2022)

That's hilarious!!
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2022)

LOL--Good one, John!!
BTW:  Don't forget "Sheep Lie".

Bear


----------



## tbern (Aug 18, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> My wife is happy.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 18, 2022)

Hahahahahahaahah nice!!!


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 18, 2022)

Great one!


----------

